# Proud new owner of yet another Masterbuilt Smoker!.. Seasoning Time



## rubadubcubb (May 13, 2011)

Hey guys! I've been wanting to learn the art of smoking meat and i've taken the plunge and decided to start with a electric smoker.. where I live, the nearest bbq joint is 40 mins away.. I live in the outskirts of seattle washington FYI. and i usually spend 20 dollars just on the meat itself.. i crave this stuff often.. so anyways i picked up the smoker last night.. and i just finished "Seasoning" the unit..














All went well.. it told me to run it 275'f for 3 hours.. and then add chips with the remaining 45 minutes left.. so i added the chips "I dident soak em though"  and was getting a great amount of smoke.. almost too much lol.. was curious to see what was up..

Anyways since im new to this .. i opened the door and ofcourse it flared up...

Im assuming that happened because i had it at max temp.. and dident soak the chips... Maybe im wrong? help please lol.. i did lower the temp to 225f though just to be carefull

I then tryed adding a just a few chips to the loader and loaded it and i kept the vents shut and managed to get great smoke without flare-ups and temp. changes..







If im trying to slow cook a brisket, what temp should i reach to have the meat nice and moist and pull apart easily?


----------



## fpnmf (May 13, 2011)

Welcome..

This site has tons of info.

I would suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the WIKIs.

Then use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

Have a great day!!!

Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (May 13, 2011)

Welcome to SMF. There are a lot of very friendly & knowledgeable folks here to help you. I urge you to sign up for the free E-course. It will give you the basics, & even if you are an experienced smoker you may learn something new. Then start asking questions. Good luck & glad to have you aboard. Don't forget we all love Qview!  

As for the brisket, it is not a good choice for your first smoke. Do something easy like beer can chicken or pork butt. Try a fattie or some ABT's. After you learn your new smoker then tackle a brisket. They are one of the hardest cuts of meat to smoke successfully.


----------



## tjohnson (May 13, 2011)

Welcome to SMF

Like Al said, start out with something easy, and figure out your smoker.

Pork Shoulder is a great place to start

Good Luck!

Todd


----------

